# Freehostia and .co.cc - Urgent Help Please



## mrintech (Aug 18, 2008)

Friends,

I am new to hosting and need your urgent help. I recently switched from wordpress.com to freehostia to host my blog. Freehostia is great   

I simply wanna configure Freehostia and .co.cc, but I am not getting how to do so? I opened a support ticket and got accurate responses, but I am a NEWBIE so it's very very hard for me to configure .co.cc

Here are the steps that I followed:

*1. Firstly I entered:*

dns1.freehostia.com
dns2.freehostia.com in .co.cc domain setup

*2. Now after 24 hours or so when I entered *mrinntech.co.cc/ it showed me the following error:*
*i33.tinypic.com/2hrfkew.jpg

*3. I opened a support ticket and there I was guided to download filezilla with the following Instructions:*


> You will need the following details for your FTP client:
> 
> FTP Host(s): mrinntech.co.cc
> 
> ...


Now with reference to above I am not getting this where I can get the content of my site to upload? I am completely confused 

Please guide me.

- With Best Wishes


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2008)

Where did you install your blogging software?


----------



## mrintech (Aug 19, 2008)

freehostia's elephantis only


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2008)

I mean at what path did you install wordpress or whatever blogging software you want.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 19, 2008)

I created a database first and than simply installed Wordpress. I am not getting you can you please give a example? 

My blog address is *mrinntech.freehostia.com/

Sorry friend I am new to domain and hosting so it's a bit hard for me to get what actually you wanna say. But I request you to please help me.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2008)

You need to setup further in your control panel to redirect *www.mrinntech.co.cc to *mrinntech.freehostia.com/
How to do it depends on your control panel software like CPanel or DirectAdmin.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 19, 2008)

It's cPanel. When I opened a ticket there they said in order to use .co.cc you have to upload ur site content there using filezilla. But I am not getting how to upload the site content/from where I must download the site content.

I submitted the ticket as it was showing the error as shown in the screenshot of the first post

pls help


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2008)

No, your site is working fine. No need to upload anything or such.
Only problem is with the redirection.
You need to redirect *www.mrinntech.co.cc to *mrinntech.freehostia.com/ , you will have to check that in you CPanel. If you can't find it I will check one of the CPanel accesses I have around and tell you.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 19, 2008)

Friend, I don't want redirection at all. I want something like this i.e. DNS mapping

** *mrinntech.freehostia.com/xx/xx/xxxx/post name* to **mrinntech.co.cc/xx/xx/xxxx/post name*, this is the thing I want


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2008)

Arre did you check for domain redirection in your control panel?


----------



## mrintech (Aug 19, 2008)

leave it bro 

I am not getting anything, but immense thanx for your reply


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Use cPanel's Fantastico to install wordpress for you.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2008)

See if anything from here helps -> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5LC2hkKD6k


----------

